# replacing low voltage ceiling fixture with 110v fixture



## abercrol (Mar 26, 2016)

I am looking for help with correct wiring  to replace a 110v with a 24v low voltage ceiling fixture.

24 v has only 2 wires, hot & cold, 110v has those plus a ground. 

How do i properly connect the wiring and what do i do with the 110v ground wire?

I tried different combinations with no success.

Appreciate  if someone with more electrical experience than I can help

Thanks, Lawrence


----------



## kok328 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just ignore the ground wire.

What exactly are you doing and what did you try ?


----------



## JoeD (Mar 26, 2016)

You can't connect it directly to a 24 volt fixture unless that fixture has a built in transformer to make the 24 volts. If it does then connect the hot and neutral to the transformer leads marked as LINE.


----------



## mako1 (Mar 27, 2016)

You do have a transformer don't you?Your 110 line connects to the transformer in/line side and the 24V wires connect on the out side hot and neutral. hot to copper/neutral to silver if it's not marked


----------



## abercrol (Mar 27, 2016)

kok328 said:


> Just ignore the ground wire.
> 
> What exactly are you doing and what did you try ?


Joe, am trying to attach a new ceiling light (110v) to an existing low voltage fixture.

The low voltage fixture only has 2 wires, pos & neg; the new fixture has 3, positive, negative & ground.

I tried connecting pos to pos & neg to neg with no success, ignoring the ground. Did not want to connect ground not knowing what might happen.

Got any ideas?  Thanks, Lawrence


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 27, 2016)

abercrol said:


> Joe, am trying to attach a new ceiling light (110v) to an existing low voltage fixture.
> 
> The low voltage fixture only has 2 wires, pos & neg; the new fixture has 3, positive, negative & ground.
> 
> ...



To an existing 24v fixture, in series, in parallel, in place of?

Is the new 120v fixture incandescent, fluorescent or LED?


----------



## JoeD (Mar 27, 2016)

Maybe there is a transformer from the old system and the fixture is only getting 12 volts.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2016)

I can't think of a situation where a low voltage light would be hooked to a 110v wire, so there must be some piece of info that is missing. If a voltmeter is available, check to see what voltage is present on the wire.


----------



## abercrol (Mar 28, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> To an existing 24v fixture, in series, in parallel, in place of?
> 
> Is the new 120v fixture incandescent, fluorescent or LED?



yep, to replace an existing 24v fixture with a new 35w halogen bulb.


----------



## abercrol (Mar 28, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I can't think of a situation where a low voltage light would be hooked to a 110v wire, so there must be some piece of info that is missing. If a voltmeter is available, check to see what voltage is present on the wire.



its the other way around - hooking a new 35w light to old 24 volt fixture that should have a transformer. works in another room.


----------



## abercrol (Mar 28, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I can't think of a situation where a low voltage light would be hooked to a 110v wire, so there must be some piece of info that is missing. If a voltmeter is available, check to see what voltage is present on the wire.




its the other way around, hooking a 110v 35w halogen bulb to old 24v fixture which should have a transformer


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 28, 2016)

Which one?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2016)

If I understand the question right. No you will need new wires.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 29, 2016)

Assuming your whole house is not wired with 24 volt system, you need to find where this fixture converts to low voltage by back tracing until you find a 110v wire or junction box. Then you need to remove that and rewire so that you have 110v at the fixture you're trying to change.
It may be a language thing, or just some confusion on terminology, or maybe it's just me....


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 29, 2016)

110v is 1960's terminology and 18ga wire is 24v conductors, but never fear, there's 20 or so more pages, to get the full story.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 30, 2016)

patience is a virgin...................uh, I mean a virtue


----------

